# first algae problem - please advise



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I was wondering when it would finally happen. For two+ years now, no problem, until I put on a power compact light. Before, I was running 4 fluorescent bulbs, for 80 W total, now I bumped it up to a JBJ 2 x 65 W fixture, for 130 W total, both are 6500K (in a 28 gallon). After a week, plants were doing great (and still are) but now I've have lots of different types of algae. One in particular, is thread like, and very light blue-green in color. I also have small dark brown fuzzy patches, but not much at all, and even bright red fuzzy algae, only in very small quantities. So, when I came home from work tonight, I wiped off as much of the bluish green algae, which was the most abundant by far. I then did about a 50% water change and changed the mechanical filter. Now I'm going to do a blackout. How long should I do it for, and are there any other steps I should do as well? Should I stop Co2 or keep it going, and what about fertilizers, should I stop them for the period also?
I guess what I'll have to do when I put the lights back on is to have only one strip running in the morning and then during the day have both strips going full blast for maybe 4 or 5 hours, then back down to one strip at night until lights out. Does this sound like a good start?
here's a photo:


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I had Staghorn until I bumped my CO2 levels to 30ppm. Now it's gone--you might want to check your CO2 levels. I still have thread, hair, & spot algae though.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When increasing wattage you also need to increase C02 & ferts, if not the tank becomes unbalanced causing algae.

First take readings on PH, KH, N03, P04 and post the findings here.

The pic shows thread algae, from your description the other algae you have sounds like BBA & BGA. A blackout will only work on blue green algae (BGA), which is really not an algae but a organism related to bacteria.

If you still decide to do use a blackout here is info from Steve Hamptons website... _Treatment Option 1_:
Tank blackout. This method is very effective against most species of BGA. Manually remove as much of the slimy BGA as possible. Then do a large (50-70%) water change and cover the tank with trash bags or thick blankets for 3-4 days. No light whatsoever should enter the tank. Your fish and plants will be fine, some plants like Glossostigma may get a bit "leggy" but you can give it a "haircut" and it will return to proper form in short order. Upon removal of the trash bags/blankets do another 50-70% water change, this helps get rid of all the dead BGA

For the other algae's you will have remove as much by hand as possible and clean off any decor and equipment that may be afftected . Then get your nutrients/C02 in balance with the lighting and this will keep it from coming back.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

IME, blackouts have little to no effect on staghorn, Black bush and black brush algae....but it works wonders on most of the green algaes..but just as a bandaid to get the upper hand on things.


----------

